# Suggestions for a temporary outdoor enclosure



## Mallykc (Apr 25, 2011)

Iâ€™m interested in building an enclosure for my baby tortoise this summer. But it needs to be temporary because Iâ€™m living with my sister and do not want to mess up her yard. We will be in the deep south this summer and I think my tortoise will enjoy being outside for a change. Suggestions?


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi MalKC:

Welcome to the forum!!

May we know your name and where you are?

What kind of tortoise are we talking about?

If its a Russian, sulcata or that type of tortoise, you can just jurry-rig some 1x12's together with 2/4's in the corners and screw it together. It doesn't need a bottom, as the tortoises will graze on the grasses and weeds.

You can use the same type of temp habitat for a redfoot, but this one will have to be placed in a more shady spot with plantings all around for humidity.

Just bear in mind that birds can carry baby tortoises off, so you may need to cover it with wire or netting.


----------



## Mallykc (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi, Thanks for the response. 
I have a 1.5 year old Sulcata and we'll be in Louisiana.

Thanks, 
Mallory


----------



## coreyc (Apr 25, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Mallory we would love to some pic's of your sully


----------



## Fernando (Apr 25, 2011)

I like the bookcase Idea. Take a used book case. Knock out the shelves and the backing. If its a hatchling that should work for a little while.


----------



## Tom (Apr 25, 2011)

You can use cinderblocks too. Just make the pen whatever size you want. When you are all done, just stack up the blocks somewhere out of the way. Make sure there is always some shade available at all times. When it gets hot in the summer, I like to have the pen at least half in the shade all the time.


----------



## Neal (Apr 25, 2011)

You could use a rubbermaid tub.


----------



## Jacob (Apr 25, 2011)

Build A Portable Enclosure out of Some Wood!
Make sure theres shade or a den and a water source!
Also Add whatever you think you can since its temporary and at ur sisters!


----------



## pdrobber (Apr 25, 2011)

welcome! a pond liner inside a bookcase is great.


----------



## Mallykc (Apr 25, 2011)

Thank you for all the suggestions! Those are some great ideas!


----------



## lynnedit (Apr 28, 2011)

There is also Tom's suggestion using a kiddie pool, and here is the thread link:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-Cheap-Easy-Simple-Sunning-Enclosure#axzz1ISnzCuGR


----------



## 68merc (Apr 28, 2011)

This is 4'x4'x12". Works well. I move it every day. Just make sure there is water in there.


----------

